

New Images and Release Information for Google Project Ara Do.Ra Modul by Intersoft - ElvisMa
http://www.araprototype.com/news/intersoft-1x1-and-1x4-radiation-sensors-for-google-project-ara/

======
ElvisMa
I had the luck to get a few minutes time of Vladimir Elin, he gladly answered
my questions and supplied the new images. Very nice guy

